# Lüfter - worauf ist zu achten?



## Minga_Bua (13. Juli 2011)

*Lüfter - worauf ist zu achten?*

Hiho,

ich brauch 2 neue 120er Lüfter für meinen Noctua Kühler. Jetzt habe ich mal bei caseking geschaut weil ich irgendwo gelesen habe die Silverstone air penetrator sollen so super sein.
Allerdings wenn ich mir die Werte anschauen und z.B. mit Arctic F12 vergleiche kann ich das irgendwie nicht glauben?

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Arctic Cooling » Arctic F12 Lüfter- 120mm

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Silverstone » Silverstone 120mm LED Fan AP121 Air Penetrator - blue

Was meint ihr? Der arcti hast fast doppelt so viel Luft durchsatz. Das bedeutet doch mehr Kühlleistung oder?
Ich habe mir auch das Video angesehen von dem Air Penetrator. Es sieht zwar toll aus das die Luft da so gerade ausgepustet wird. Aber ist das nicht fast egal?

Bin auf eure Meinungen gespannt.


----------



## PCuner (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Lüfter - worauf ist zu achten?*

Wie du schon erwähnt hast ja der Luftdurchsatz ist wichtig für die Kühlleistung, aber eine andere wichtige Sache ist auch noch die Lautstärke, ansonsten kanns passieren das du einen Hubschrauberpropeller holst.


----------



## Koyote (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Lüfter - worauf ist zu achten?*

Dumm ist, das die Hersteller die Lautstärke aus unterschiedlicher Entfernung messen.


----------



## rabe08 (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Lüfter - worauf ist zu achten?*



Koyote schrieb:


> Dumm ist, das die Hersteller die Lautstärke aus unterschiedlicher Entfernung messen.


 
Und aus unterschiedlichen Richtungen. Macht die Vergleichbarkeit auch nicht besser.


----------



## facehugger (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Lüfter - worauf ist zu achten?*

Kannst dir auch 2 von diesen holen:

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Scythe » Scythe Slip Stream 120mm SY1225SL12LM-P - PWM Fan

der Luffi ist standardmäßig auf dem Mugen2 verbaut und leistet dort sehr gute Arbeit

Gruß


----------



## Koyote (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Lüfter - worauf ist zu achten?*

Stimmt, der Mugenlüfter ist meiner Meinung nach auf voller Leistung nicht störend.


----------



## facehugger (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Lüfter - worauf ist zu achten?*



Koyote schrieb:


> Stimmt, der Mugenlüfter ist meiner Meinung nach auf voller Leistung nicht störend.


Auf 75% ist er aus dem Case nur sehr schwer bis gar nicht mehr wahrnehmbar und kühlt dennoch sehr gut. Oft sind zudem andere Komponenten lauter...

Gruß


----------



## DeadlyTear (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Lüfter - worauf ist zu achten?*

Ich kann die Scthy-Lüfter auch nur empfehlen. Hab den Mugen gedrosselt bei einem Kollegen verbaut und habe selbst 3 800er Lüfter in meinem Case. 
Die haben einfach ein prima P/L-Verhältnis


----------

